# 47 inches of snow



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

ok so we have had 47 inches of snow this year so far ..... actually that was just december..... so I thought I would share some pictures of the kids.... 

We are headed for a slight problem because as of right now the dogs can very easily jump out fence..... 
but the electric fences aren't doing much better as the dogs are too high above the buried wire so they aren't working well either..... 

pretty soon we are not going to have a fence if it keeps snowing like this..... 
we had about a foot on Sunday and another foot yesterday well really about ten inches but close enough..... 

Meghan 









Cuinn on top, Meir underneath..... 










Meir










Emmett


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Emmett is about to get flattened 










and well Kaelyn was just disgusted with the whole state of affairs


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Haha that's crazy...I thought getting a foot here over the last 24 hours was a lot. I've literally never seen that much snow in my life...good luck with the fencing situation!


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Haha that's crazy...I thought getting a foot here over the last 24 hours was a lot. I've literally never seen that much snow in my life...good luck with the fencing situation!


oh wait I have a few pictures to put up yet to give you some perspective it is ridiculous here right now

ok this is looking out my living room window...... notice that the snow is over the sill 










here is Meghan on top of a snowbank 










here is my house.... note the snow over the windowsills










here is emmett looking out the window


----------



## Sadie05 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Boy! Is that a lot of snow!!!  I'm sure the dogs had a blast. 
Sadie always dose when it comes to playing in the snow. 
She also just luvs to dig and go for walks in it ! 
I luv the snow myself but the get tired of it quickly!  *


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

this is the walkway from my garage to the house side door.... the stockade on the right..... is 6 feet tall.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks like a dogs winter wonderland!!! I bet they're having a blast!


----------



## sheplovr (Aug 27, 2006)

It looks like a Winter Wonderland, Beautiful anyhow. We only got a dusting in Pa where I am. It seems to always skip by us.

Dogs look frozen in some but such pretty scenery. Love it. House is so pretty surrounded by snow.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm jealous Shalva...we had a bunch of snow down here but it's all long melted except for the nasty remnants of a few huge snow banks. Zoe just loves the snow, and I live for snow (yes, I'm one of those strange people).

Looks like all your fur kids are having a blast. Emmett's gotten so big!!


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Whats snow again? 
Oh yeah, it's that white crap that we don't get here...
But don't be jealous, it's still cold here, with an elevation of 5500 or so...we just don't have the moisture for the snow most of the time. 
I'm told where I'm moving they got several feet of snow in one night, and that 11 feet isn't out of the ordinary...I'm guessing thats why there are stairs on the outside of the house to the upstairs for when the snow is too deep to get in the front door...


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

ACampbell said:


> Whats snow again?
> Oh yeah, it's that white crap that we don't get here...
> But don't be jealous, it's still cold here, with an elevation of 5500 or so...we just don't have the moisture for the snow most of the time.
> I'm told where I'm moving they got several feet of snow in one night, and that 11 feet isn't out of the ordinary...I'm guessing thats why there are stairs on the outside of the house to the upstairs for when the snow is too deep to get in the front door...


am not jealous at all.....

I love the snow..... I love to ski and snowshoe and would never want to live anywhere that doesn't have it..... 

florida.... arizona.... good for other folks but not for me I figure the more folks that move south to the sunny places,.... the quieter adn more peaceful it is up here...... 

I love the snow but I also like my dog fence. 
s


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

I guess you will just have to keep a close eye on them till it melts  or invest in a snowblower.
Last year in Colorado the first blizzard we had sucked, but I loved it. By the time it stopped there was about 4 feet at the front door of our apartment complex, and 6 at the back door from the snow drifts. I had not seen snow like that sense I was in a kid. Thank god we went to Walmart the night it started to get food because we couldn't get out of our apartment for a day until they came and dug the doors out, and that was only the front door. I don't think you could use the back door till like feb. I loved being snowed in for like 3 days, no work, just a fire, movies, and dogs doing the potty dance.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Shalva said:


> Meghan
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Shalva said:


> Emmett is about to get flattened


 I love these 3 shots. Your dogs are beautiful. I think I like Meir and Emmett the best though. What a great life they have. They just glow with health.

Ps. it's 69* F here right now and my ears are so cold I'm thinking about going to get my fuzzy headband. Not a very good canadian am I?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I have to tell you. I don't have close to that much and I think it is too much. Your dogs are gorgeous as usual. I do enjoy walking in the woods a little with snow shoes but I don't want that much snow by my house. I am single so I have to do all the snow removal. LOL


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Hehe yep I am in New England and have a ton of snow also. Ella LOVES it!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Shalva, because you are a huuuuge Patriot's fan.. and you have snow banks that rival the ones I have... are you somewhere in New England...

The snow is so deep in western MA, the boys are doing the hoppy thing to get around and the snow banks at the end of the driveway won't melt until August....


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

WOW!!! I have never seen that much snow before! lol Just hook up the water hose to the kitchen sink and turn the hot water on and just start spraying. lol


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Renoman said:


> Shalva, because you are a huuuuge Patriot's fan.. and you have snow banks that rival the ones I have... are you somewhere in New England...
> 
> The snow is so deep in western MA, the boys are doing the hoppy thing to get around and the snow banks at the end of the driveway won't melt until August....


We are mid-state New Hampshire....... north of concord...... 
so I am sure you western mass. folks got a ton of the white stuff I understand that eastern mass near boston has most of theirs melted already ...... 
not here


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Yeah and on Cape Cod what little snow they've had so far is gone and this weekend while we got slammed - they had rain...

Not Fair!!


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> WOW!!! I have never seen that much snow before! lol Just hook up the water hose to the kitchen sink and turn the hot water on and just start spraying. lol


ahhhh but then it just turns to ice.......and I would rather have snow than ice..... plus we have two acres fenced.... that would drain my well in a heartbeat..... 

just gotta wait till spring....


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well then just spray the main areas and throw a bunch of salt down. lol


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I am just a few miles out of Boston and a couple weeks ago I had the BEST time cross country skiing with Cherokee. Then, it rained  The boiler plate was so bad that I thought Cherokee was going to break his legs from breaking through. I hate it when the beautiful snow gets wrecked. It is now melted and rained and snowed on again so I could walk in the woods but it's not good enough for skiing, just kind of crunchy. We spent last week in Vermont and left just before the new, really big snowfall  But, we did a lot of cross-country and tubing. Cherokee loves it there, no car ride required to go and run, run, run.


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

WOW!!! Now that is alot of snow! I've seen snow but not that much snow! WOW! Lula and I are a bit jelous though. Her and I love the snow! We have had a couple of inches of snow here in the city this year but it melts within a day or two. Our mountains and all of the higher elevations in NM have gotten pounded though. Great for sking and snow shoeing.  

I'd also like to mention that all of your dogs are stunning!  They are just gorgous! They look very happy and healthy. I love to see spoiled pooches! They look like they are having a blast. 

Good Luck with the fence situation.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

MegaMuttMom:
two questions...
1) Where a few miles outside of Boston are you? I'm in Brookline. We should meet up at a park for dog play. Do you ever go to Peters in the South End?
2) You XC ski, but do you snowshoe? I just got snowshoes and am looking for places to go for day trips with Zoe to snowshoe...perhaps you have some ideas.

And Shalva: where do you snowshoe? You're in NH, right? Do I just pick a public park or do I need to find some sort of resort? I know many places around Boston where I could go if only it were three weeks earlier, but now we have no snow left.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Zoey:
I'm in Westwood and I go with Cherokee to Noanet woods in Dover every day. It is acres and acres, part of the Trustees of Reservations, and they allow dogs off-leash. We have so much fun every day but we were the only ones there today. If you lived closer, we may have run into each other but the place is soooo big, it would be a huge coincidence. There are snowshoe tracks. Hale reservation in Westwood is good but they have random rules about off-leash. The leash is on when on paved roads and by the water and off in the woods. It gets kind of confusing plus, more people have their dogs on leash so some are not as socialized and some are even dog aggressive. So, we like Dover better. We do our leash walking on sidewalks in town.

PS I used to live in the Fenway, on Queensberry Street.


----------



## MaddiesMommy (Oct 31, 2007)

what beautiful pictures!! feel free to send some of that snow out here to arizona lol ..!!


----------



## RenaRose (Mar 22, 2007)

What state are u in? I adore the snow, but it's a rare thing in Texas. Your pups look so gorgeous in the snow! I wish I could play in snow with my puppies.


----------



## FurryKidsMom (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, it certainly looks like your fur babies are having a lot of fun with it! lol


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

That house and snow is so picturesque. Now speaking as a deep southerner. Id love to stand in that splendor..But I couldnt imagine, Doyou have to commute in that daily?


And I am sure you already know this , you have the most beautiful retrievers I have ever seen.


----------



## Jak (Sep 17, 2007)

Really nice photos. I wish I lived in a place that snowed..


----------



## ILuvCanines (Dec 29, 2007)

Your dogs are absolutely georgeous. I love all the different expressions:

Meghan---Well, come on.
Meir--What?
Emmett--Not me!!!
Kaelyn--Oh grow up!

very cute all of them and they look like they are having a ball.


http://iluvcanines.tripod.com/


----------

